# Anyone tried Colostrum??



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

A friend of mine started using colostrum capsules in November and has had amazing luck. She said it hasn't done much for her CFS, but has done wonders for the FM. She is almost pain free. She still has to be careful not to overdue, but if that happens, her "downtime" is only a day versus a week. With being pain free, she has more energy, is more coherent







, hasn't had any trouble with her allergies (just all of our fire smoke in the area, who hasn't!!) Has anyone else tried this? DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hey, DeeDee, nice to see you found us!I have not tried the colostrum but have read about it. I am trying the Immunepro, whey protein for the immune system and hoping for some more results. Our area has had alot of red warnings for airpollution that last few weeks and so far so good with my allergies!....Lynne


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Dee Dee,The colostrum caps is a new one on me. However, I had seen a thread about it over on the IBS board. Here's the URL (for what it's worth). http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000316.html Ordinarily, I don't go to the IBS board since that is not one of my major problems and I really haven't much meaningful input to "input" there.Haven't seen the national news lately but I hope your fires are abating.calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi Lynne & Calida, Thanks for the replies. I checked out the thread Calida, IBS people seem more sceptical. I can understand that, my friends said in the beginning of use the colostrum gave her diarrhea for a few days. I did find some good info by just putting in colostrum in search. I think I'll give it a try after payday. I'll keep you posted. I start Physical therapy on Monday. Ugh! As far as our air here, I am to the point of getting claustrophobic the smoke is so thick. I was pretty sick, in bed, yesterday, wishing I had an oxygen tank! DeeDee


----------

